# Fraternal Greetings from the UK



## MrP (Nov 28, 2016)

Good afternoon Brethren.
I was initiated into Freemasonry in January 1998 and that same year having been raised and passed was installed as the JD.  Due to family and work commitments I took a step out of the lodge, but remained an active member and attended when I could.  I returned to freemasonry in big way about four years ago and tonight, Monday the 28th November 2016 I will be installed as the WM within Hadrian Lodge 5216 in the United Grand Lodge of England.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 28, 2016)

MrP said:


> Good afternoon Brethren.
> I was initiated into Freemasonry in January 1998 and that same year having been raised and passed was installed as the JD.  Due to family and work commitments I took a step out of the lodge, but remained an active member and attended when I could.  I returned to freemasonry in big way about four years ago and tonight, Monday the 28th November 2016 I will be installed as the WM within Hadrian Lodge 5216 in the United Grand Lodge of England.
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Every success for this evening and the coming year brother !


----------



## MrP (Nov 28, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Every success for this evening and the coming year brother !


Thank you, I appreciate your support brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome, congratulations, and best of luck on your year!


----------



## MrP (Nov 28, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Welcome, congratulations, and best of luck on your year!


Thank you


----------



## Bloke (Nov 28, 2016)

I learnt so much going through the chair and had, and the lodges had, a really good time.

We meet once a month and will normally skip the meeting in Dec or Jan that's close to Christmas. This means as WM you normally preside over only 11 meetings. We always point this out to WMEs because in that context, they really realise how short a term is and how you need to get cracking on any programs or improvements. I'm always a fan of the WM, SW and JW working as a team to implement any longer strategic improvements- because in a three year period you can really shift a lodge to better things or keep on a successful steady course....


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations, and welcome.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations Brother.  It seems to get pretty warm when you are sitting in the East, good luck.


----------



## MrP (Nov 30, 2016)

Scoops said:


> Congratulations, and welcome.


Thank you


----------



## MrP (Nov 30, 2016)

Matt L said:


> Congratulations Brother.  It seems to get pretty warm when you are sitting in the East, good luck.


thank you


----------



## Lord Joe-Asare (Dec 3, 2016)

I wish you well my brother!


----------



## MrP (Dec 3, 2016)

Lord Joe-Asare said:


> I wish you well my brother!


Thank you


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

Good Luck, Brother. I hope you have an awesome year in the east!


----------



## MrP (Dec 5, 2016)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Good Luck, Brother. I hope you have an awesome year in the east!


thank you brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2016)

Greetings and congratulations Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2016)

MrP said:


> Good afternoon Brethren.
> I was initiated into Freemasonry in January 1998 and that same year having been raised and passed was installed as the JD.  Due to family and work commitments I took a step out of the lodge, but remained an active member and attended when I could.  I returned to freemasonry in big way about four years ago and tonight, Monday the 28th November 2016 I will be installed as the WM within Hadrian Lodge 5216 in the United Grand Lodge of England.
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Welcome & Congratulations!

To be Worshipful Master my friend is far from luck, you've earned the respect & trust of your fellow lodge members to preform the duty. You will do just fine I am sure.


----------

